# 1915 Iver Johnson



## MediumRB (Jul 20, 2011)

This is my listing - I just do not have the space to properly protect this bike.
Send me a message here if interested.  If you have any information about the bike or advice about it, I'll take that, too.
I know my 1980-90's bikes pretty well, but never dabbled in the antiques.  The price I listed is just a number...
More pics upon request - what do you want to see?


----------



## MediumRB (Jul 25, 2011)

Nothing?
It's a New Departure hub.
The ser # on the right upper seat tube, as best I can make out under the new paint, is 231521.

Taking offers...


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 27, 2011)

Iver Johnson offered New Departure, Corbin and Morrow in the 20s. I would assume ND is correct. Your bike is nice! Has it sold? The auction site would be a better place to sell it.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 27, 2011)

This of course is not your bike but its mine. The literature is where the hub options are listed. Your price is on the high side.


----------



## MediumRB (Jul 31, 2011)

^ Thanks for the info, schwinndoggy.  My Truss meets in the middle with a small piece of flat steel welded between the tubes.
I was not sure about the price, but figured better to work down than be too low at the start.  It has not sold, obviously.


----------

